# Proven Pair Blues....



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I purchased a "Proven Pair" of Varaderos a few weeks back and was just wondering if it was a mistake? I am now hearing from a few friends that "why would someone sell a PROVEN PAIR???" etc etc etc....

Since I have gotten them I have heard the male call but no eggs or tads yet ..... I was wondering if there is a general hobby "Standard" in selling a proven pair and what others have experienced with other proven pairs they have purchased and how long (under ideal conditions) it took to see results? Is there a period that I should expect for froggy PTSD from the shipping trauma?

John
R. Imitator
P.Terribilis
D.Leucomelas
D.Auratus
D.Tinctorius


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

It could take 3 years, I am still waiting for a pair of frogs to breed for me. Or it could take a week. It just all depends. Be patient. Leave them be, people mess with the frogs to much. 

Give us a pic and all the details you can. Temp, feeding, dusting, misting, tank size, age, and anything else you can.

People get rid of proven pairs all the time. That's usually a chance to get something good. It's the probable pair you have to be wary, pumilio are impossible to sex through pics. Everything else you can get a good idea. Do your home work or ask someone else.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

There are a number of different reasons why an individual would sell a proven pair. If you purchased from a reputable individual with good feedback and were satisfied with the research you hopefully did on the seller prior to purchasing, then there is no reason to doubt the "proven pair." Each and every frog is different and the timeframe in which they require to settle in varies greatly.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Lots of reasons to sell proven pairs. Money, time, wanting to work with different frogs, already have other proven pairs of the same species, etc. Give them time and they will probably produce for you.


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks guys.... I love this forum.... There are a ton of great people on here


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Three things. Did you make sure to ask questions before receiving frogs? It's always good to ask clarifying questions about the definitions of things like "proven pair" prior to paying the seller. Who was your seller? If you did your homework you should know if he/she is on the up and up. How's your tank set up? If frogs don't like your tank they won't breed. I had veradero in a tank for 18 months no breeding. Moved them to one they liked anad had a transport photo in two weeks.... Things to think about.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Aside from all that Veraderos are fairly common frogs nowadays thanks to understory. So there have been plenty of proven pairs for sale in the last year my 2 pairs have taken a long break about a year now with no breeding.


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

True Jake...thank you, I will post pix shortly


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=27.883375,-82.346069
John

Tinctorius 
0.0.4 Azureus
0.0.4 Citronella 
0.0.4 Yellowback
2.2.4 Powder Blue
O.0.4 Cobalt
0.0.4 Matecho
0.0.1 Inferalanis

Auratus
0.0.4 Costa Rica
O.0.1 Reticulated
0.0.4 Bronze

Leucomelas 
0.0.4


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

http://youtu.be/g3l42WKxGck


Heres the enclosure....


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=27.883447,-82.346043
John

Tinctorius 
0.0.4 Azureus
0.0.4 Citronella 
0.0.4 Yellowback
2.2.4 Powder Blue
O.0.4 Cobalt
0.0.4 Matecho
0.0.1 Inferalanis

Auratus
0.0.4 Costa Rica
O.0.1 Reticulated
0.0.4 Bronze

Leucomelas 
0.0.4


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I think with a little more density of foliage they will feel more secure which should lead to breeding behaviour.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Proven pair for some vendors means...2 frogs, certainly who you get them from these days makes all the difference. Getting a proven pair from a hobbyist that got offspring is as safe as you can get but does not guarentee breeding, at least not right away, frogs usually take amonth to settle in once moved but there are exceptions, some that breed right away and others that may take a year or 2.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I bought a proven pair of azureus and it took them between 6-8 months to start breeding but now they aint stopping im coming out my ears in froglets. Its just a matter of being patient and waiting for them to breed. Going to a new tank is alot of stress and pretty much stops everything.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

My first tank for my Veradero was not unlike your is... except for the water feature (I had none). Moving them into a larger vivarium with denser foliage (exclusively broms, and lots of them) did it for me. I'd also nix the water feature. They look pretty, but they're of no use to the frogs. I know imitators are "arboreal" but my female likes to forage in the leaf litter a lot of the time.


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

I just figured that having a water feature is most like nature in that tadpoles like ponds etc. otherwise where would they lay to bring tads


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=28.066076,-82.501115
John

Tinctorius 
0.0.4 Azureus
0.0.4 Citronella 
0.0.4 Yellowback
2.2.4 Powder Blue
O.0.4 Cobalt
0.0.4 Matecho
0.0.1 Inferalanis

Auratus
0.0.4 Costa Rica
O.0.1 Reticulated
0.0.4 Bronze

Leucomelas 
0.0.4


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

Most of the dart frogs in nature put the tads in anything that holds water......namely plants/broms/water pooled in stumps, etc.......not ponds.



John1451 said:


> I just figured that having a water feature is most like nature in that tadpoles like ponds etc. otherwise where would they lay to bring tads
> 
> 
> ---
> ...


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Tads are often stored in plants, like bromeliad axils. 

I agree with Jake, I'd recommend removing the water feature to give them more floor space, and put some broms in there.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Imitators lay in small pools of standing water. Mine deposit in brom axils and film canisters faced up. I don't even pull my eggs or tadpoles. Everything happens in viv... No water feature.


----------

